# 6700k v 10000k



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

How would a dual 40 watt 6700k/10000k PC lamp function on a planted tank? Would it be comprable to a single 28w 6700k PC lamp? 

Im looking into a 20in for my 10 gal and I am trying to decide between Coralife's 28 watt and Current USA's single 40 watt but the latter comes with a dual 6700k/10000k bulb.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

My plants are always happy with my 40w 67/10 lamp. I wish there was _only_ a 6700k bulb tho. The 10000k is a bit too "white" for me.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

It makes things look green, current satallite right?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

BJRuttenberg said:


> How would a dual 40 watt 6700k/10000k PC lamp function on a planted tank? Would it be comprable to a single 28w 6700k PC lamp?
> 
> Im looking into a 20in for my 10 gal and I am trying to decide between Coralife's 28 watt and Current USA's single 40 watt but the latter comes with a dual 6700k/10000k bulb.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


I believe that you are mistaken as to which bulb comes with each unit.

The single 1x40 Satellite fixture comes with the SmartPaq 10000K/460nm 50/50 saltwater bulb.

It doesn't come with the Dual Daylight 6700K/10000K bulb.

Here's Current's Satellite fixtures: http://www.current-usa.com/products/satellite.html

Coralife's 20" 28w CF fixture comes with a 50/50 saltwater bulb as well.

You'll need to get the 28w 6700K bulb or a Current 32w 6700K/10000K bulb.

Here is Coralife's 20" unit: http://www.esuweb.com/cardfile.asp?ItemNumber=53000&IDProductRelationship=35

With either fixture, you'll have to change bulbs for use in a planted tank.

I have the 20" Coralife fixture and a 40w dual daylight will work also. It blinks a few times before it starts up though. The ballast isn't exactly right for the 40w bulb but it works. It's designed for a 28w or 32w bulb.

I have a Workhorse 3 ballast that I'm not using and it will work fine in the Coralife fixture with the 40w bulb. It's the same ballast that comes with AHSupply's 1x36w or 1x55w kits.

Also, I have the Orbit fixture. It's a nicer unit than the Coralife. I haven't used the Satellite fixture.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

turtlehead said:


> It makes things look green, current satallite right?


Only because of the algae 

I forgot to mention that I requested they (Drs.Foster&Smith) change the bulb my satellite came with for a dual daylight one. They were real nice about it too.


----------

